# Beginner looking for help to build a set



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

First its all about boots...read the boot stickies...measure 3 times.
Second, at your heft...yup stiff bindings
Third, Board you want something higher end and stiff and to be in the middle of the weight range specs.
Fourth, learn how to fall and how to get up efficiently...see and search the tips, coaching and instruction section
Ime, if approached in a manner...snowboarding has the potential to melt the weight off....meaning melting fat and building muscle.

Welcome to the addiction, have fun.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

At your weight and getting into the sport I’d check the stump or skunk ape, great beginner board and built for big dudes


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

AbsolutVirtue said:


> So, some basic info for me, I'm a was a smaller guy but now a big guy, starting to lose weight again but I accept where I am and I understand it will be much harder for me (5'11", 300lb). shoe size is 11.5 4E, I've been to a local shop measured my snowboard boot size to be 10.5 wide. I think something like a DC Judge is where I want to be, I am also looking to step on stuff as I am fully committed to learning the sport. I've done ... some research
> 
> I live in the greater NY area, so it will be mostly east coast hardpacked icy snow.
> 
> ...


None of those boards would be considered good beginner boards.
Here are some suggestions to help with your search:


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you considered skiing? I see quite a few large lads around skiing and learning to ski and to me it looks like it would be much easier to learn then trying to get up off your arse fifty times a day learning snowboarding if youre a bit heftier. Nothing to stop you changing to snowboarding down the track as you lose weight.


----------

